# My Attorney Got Arrested MAGA



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Reports he is taking a plea deal https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/mic...e-personal-attorney-reaches/story?id=57310974

Make sure you go by anther made in China hat to fund the lawyers for the rest of the porn stars, ex staff and new lawyers trump has to pay for .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Reports he is taking a plea deal https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/mic...e-personal-attorney-reaches/story?id=57310974
> 
> Make sure you go by anther made in China hat to fund the lawyers for the rest of the porn stars, ex staff and new lawyers trump has to pay for .


maybe Russia is in the market for more uranium - or he can make a "kill ******" speech in South Africa for a $1M - or maybe rent out the Lincoln Bedroom to a tax dodging black conman minister >>> I'm sure his IOU is good .....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Reports he is taking a plea deal https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/mic...e-personal-attorney-reaches/story?id=57310974
> 
> Make sure you go by anther made in China hat to fund the lawyers for the rest of the porn stars, ex staff and new lawyers trump has to pay for .


Second term sure is gonna sting, ain't it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just ordered another hat! MAGA!!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Let’s see...... since Trump was elected;
1. My taxes have gone down.
2. My IRA has gone way up.
3. The military is being rebuilt, received a pay raise, and our vets are getting better care.
4. The USA is being respected again around the world.
5. We are negotiating better trade deals.
6. Our jobs are coming home from overseas.
7. Etc., etc., etc.

I couldn’t care less if Trump was convicted of crucifying Jesus Christ. I would still vote for Trump again.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump will win a second term despite all the communists dirty ticks legal and other wise. The majority is not that stupid yet.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The average american is just trying to get thru life for himself and his family. Real people don’t much care that Trump screwed a porn star a dozen years ago and then paid her. That’s what happens with a hooker. You screw her then pay her for services rendered.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

@RJAMES it's been awhile since I have seen one of your posts......I haven't missed you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I couldn't care less if Trump was convicted of crucifying Jesus Christ. I would still vote for Trump again.


I hear charges are being drawn up by the DNC as we speak.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you look at it it appears Cohen gave them nothing.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> If you look at it it appears Cohen gave them nothing.


When Mueller sent this case to another court several pundits, including Dershowitz, thought that meant he had nothing on Trump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I hear charges are being drawn up by the DNC as we speak.


when they start arresting The Gang - you won't hear the screaming stopping for months on end - believe Comey could be first .....

and that's when the backstabbing starts and they start to trade their inside info on the ringleaders ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ilmostrog said:


> When Mueller sent this case to another court several pundits, including Dershowitz, thought that meant he had nothing on Trump
> 
> the Mueller Witch Hunt can't handle any of these cases - it just sqeezed pure shit out of these guys to implicate others - that's how the witch hunt works >>>> it just goes to prove that they don't have any crap to trade on Trump ....


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> when they start arresting The Gang - you won't hear the screaming stopping for months on end - believe Comey could be first .....


My bet is Ohr then Brennan. If anyone goes down at all it may just those two. It sure seems that suddenly everyone is all over ohr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Manafort making the news today as well being found guilty on 8 counts not all the counts charged but still 8 counts. https://www.facebook.com/CBSNews/vi...STEwMDAwMDYzNjM2NzI0NDoyMDQwNDU1MjE1OTg1Njcx/

Flynn sentencing hearing delayed today . All three in the news on the same day. Winning BIGGLY


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I couldn't care less if Trump was convicted of crucifying Jesus Christ. I would still vote for Trump again.


that would bother me but just about anything else is ok ..ha ha ha ha


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Trump will win a second term despite all the communists dirty ticks legal and other wise. The majority is not that stupid yet.


AND.. more blacks are seeing employment and pay raises... the % of black and hispanic and women supporting trump is increasing... and he has another 2 years to MAGA and increase jobs..etc...

the people that want all the free stuff (college kids) are not voters... they are great protestors but can not be bothered to vote... NEXT time we will see a popular and electoral victory


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

None of this really matters. Manafort's and Cohen's guilty pleas/convitions don't mean shit. 

People, do your research. 

Go back as far as you can and you will find scandal after scandal, conviction after conviction associated with damn near every presidential administration. Some are harder to research and find and some are easy; depending on the amount of hatred that the media had for that particular administration.

The question remains, what comes of these scandals and convictions? The better question is how do these scandals and convictions affect most of us hard working regular Joe's and Jane's?

The answer is simple; IT DOESN'T AFFECT US ONE DAMN BIT!

Generally speaking our Rights will continue to be assaulted, our Taxes will not go away, and most of the people in Congress and high ranking cabinet positions will walk away filthy rich on mine and your dime.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

People think that lawyers are smart, that they are intelligent; but all they did was pass the Bar exam, and then set up business. He should never have taken a plea deal, I read the Constitution, and plea bargains are not in it. He thinks that he took the easy way out, but it will haunt him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Manafort making the news today as well being found guilty on 8 counts not all the counts charged but still 8 counts. https://www.facebook.com/CBSNews/vi...STEwMDAwMDYzNjM2NzI0NDoyMDQwNDU1MjE1OTg1Njcx/
> 
> Flynn sentencing hearing delayed today . All three in the news on the same day. Winning BIGGLY


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Let's see...... since Trump was elected;
> 1. My taxes have gone down.
> 2. My IRA has gone way up.
> 3. The military is being rebuilt, received a pay raise, and our vets are getting better care.
> ...


This is just an assumption, probably a good one or maybe not....

Does Trump lie? Sure he does... Did trump payoff stormy Daniels for their x-rated activities? I strongly believe so... Did he collude with the Russian's? Maybe, it depends on how you interpret collusion...

But I can tell you what he did not do... He did not abandon people to die in Benghazi and lie to their relative's faces and say that a video on you tube enraged the Peace loving gentle muslims who exercised their rights to protest... It was a terrorist attack in which the great witch emailed to her friends and family.

So there you go... If the Democrats could get away with everything, I actually don't mind what ever the trumpster does, as long as he takes care of the vets, keep the economy going and keep America safe.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The 3 MAGA hats I ordered were made in the USA


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> If you look at it it appears Cohen gave them nothing.


Listened to some right sided pod casts today that repeated this, but boy Mr. Cooper at FakeNN is certain trump was outed to have committed a felony by Cohen. I thought there was attorney client privilege but wow some people want trump at any cost like the OP.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Very well put. I've long assumed Trump a cad, womanizing Hollywood elitist but as long as he appoints the right judges, tries to protect the US and it's people over those of other countries first, and his lies are more embellishments then cover ups like Benghazi I think he is great for America. I don't think he colluded with Russia I think hillary did and her deep state is using the goods they got to frame him up.



6811 said:


> This is just an assumption, probably a good one or maybe not....
> 
> Does Trump lie? Sure he does... Did trump payoff stormy Daniels for their x-rated activities? I strongly believe so... Did he collude with the Russian's? Maybe, it depends on how you interpret collusion...
> 
> ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

6811 said:


> Did trump payoff stormy Daniels for their x-rated activities? I strongly believe so...


Hey, I paid off Stormy Daniels TOO, but at least she has a sliding scale... after robust negotiations it cost me $1.98.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> The average american is just trying to get thru life for himself and his family. Real people don't much care that Trump screwed a porn star a dozen years ago and then paid her. That's what happens with a hooker. You screw her then pay her for services rendered.


You don't pay a hooker for sex, you pay her to leave, this one didn't. If this is the extent of Trumps transgressions? Pffft. Won't be the first time, nor the last, that a man with power and money has had a woman or two on the side. I seem to recall this country elected a guy, twice, that had a rape charge or two swirling around him.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> Hey, I paid off Stormy Daniels TOO, but at least she has a sliding scale... after robust negotiations it cost me $1.98.


Believe it or not I have seen a lot of stormy Daniels for free, in fact I was paid by the tax payers to watch stormy and her friends on video at work. Thank God I had to watch those videos on fast forward...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Robie said:


> The 3 MAGA hats I ordered were made in the USA


I want to buy one of those pink hats the women wore to the protest. I want to make a coin purse out of it, run a carabiner through it and hang it on my belt. I have the usual Harley chain wallet, but where are the laughs with that?


----------

